# Want to replace sound bar with something better.



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a Sony sound bar that is junk and need to replace it with something that actually sound good.

I have a Samsung 55" LED TV and will be using my PS4 for blue ray.

Budget is around a grand, less is better. Here is the kicker....my wife is fine with the look of a sound bar and small sub, but won't go for 5.1 speakers around the living room. I might be able to get away with hiding surround speakers behind the couch, but don't know if its worth it?

My idea is a decent receiver with a sound bar and powered sub and have the ability to add surround speakers down the road if needed or is a good packaged sound bar the way to go in my case?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe diy something: MTM Soundbar


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

I just ordered my Christmas present.....denon E400 receiver and (2) SVS prime book shelves, prime center channel and the ported 10" sub. Down the road I can order a couple more satellites if I want 5.1. Can't wait for it to show up.


----------

